

Show HN: V0.2.0 Pre-Release of GUN – Auto-Recovery of Primary Fault - metasean
https://medium.com/@marknadal/gun-0-2-0-pre-release-auto-recovery-of-primary-fault-5f4ffbe63301

======
thesorrow
This is really nice ! Embedded datastore inside JS is going to become popular
:)

~~~
marknadal
Thanks! I'm the author, happy to answer any questions / would love to hear
feedback/feature-requests!

